# Insanity Blanket



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

No pattern here, just wanted to share these photos of a project which would surely drive me insane. Still, I'm a bit wistfully envious of anyone with enough patience and forbearance to undertake such a daunting project!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/misplacedpom/sets/72157623115124379/


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very pretty. I wish I had seen it years ago so I might have had it finished by the time I reach 90.

SEA


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Looks like something I might have done years ago. For a baby or a doll.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Umm ... Are you suggesting that knitters who knit acres of fingering weight yarn on tiny needles are ... insane?? 

My doctors don't think I'm insane. 

OK, mine isn't near as pretty looking as that one, but its growing in it's solids way. The squares are square on, not standing on their points. I have fewer ends, since I keep joing one mitered square to the next without cutting the yarn.

Mine won't be near as pretty, but it'll be nice anyway ... if I ever finish it!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Nooo, I wouldn't say you're insane exactly. What's the word I'm looking for? Obsessed? Not that all obsessions are bad! In fact I'd like to see the end result of your obsession if you do ever finish it.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Jessica Jean your fingers must always be working. You could always post your work in progress.

SEA


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nah! I spend my time either on KP, or knitting, or thinking/dreaming about knitting! No time to take photos; they might shame me into actually finishing things!! .... Maybe that's not an altogether bad idea .... (the silence is my brain turning that idea over and over ...)


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I LOVE THIS! I think I may have to try it...what a great go to project when you feel like knitting but don't know what to do next or have to wait until you can get to your LYS. Do you think she used all of one type of fiber? I may have to put out a call asking for donations and I'll make the same offer to contribute to KIVA (a great organization...I've been loaning to them for quite a while now). Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

debdo, you always have the most remarkable links. :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

It is beautiful. Maybe I would start with a pillow cover first. Thanks for the link.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

It's not the knitting; it's the joining....is the insanity in the "doing of" or the completion????


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I think the insanity would be in taking on this project with the idea of finishing it by Christmas - 2011! I think it would be a great project without an end date, just something to use to fill in the blanks.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd be in the room next to ya. I tried making a fabric quilt with the same pattern and size squares once. I threw it in the air and said I am done and walked away.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Nah! I spend my time either on KP, or knitting, or thinking/dreaming about knitting! No time to take photos; they might shame me into actually finishing things!! .... Maybe that's not an altogether bad idea .... (the silence is my brain turning that idea over and over ...)


Posting pictures may give you great satisfaction. I have been tempted to start one of these blankets. I would love to see what you have completed so far. Thanks.
Katsch, Kathy


----------



## grasshopper72554 (Sep 17, 2011)

I think that leaving the yarn attached and doing these in squares is pretty darn ingenious.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> I LOVE THIS! I think I may have to try it...what a great go to project when you feel like knitting but don't know what to do next or have to wait until you can get to your LYS. Do you think she used all of one type of fiber? I may have to put out a call asking for donations and I'll make the same offer to contribute to KIVA (a great organization...I've been loaning to them for quite a while now). Thanks so much for posting!


I made a vest a few years ago of MITRED squares, using 3 different colors and types and weights of yarns in each square. It's very colorful and I love to wear it but . . (sob) I can't seem to find it. I know I must have put it away for the winter to keep it safe . . . .the pattern is in a book called "Dazzling Knits" by Patricia Werner. But no, I am not going to make another, nor am I going to make an insanity blanket!
Susan


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I would do this as an interlock sp? project. I am NOT sewing all those square together.


----------



## claramae99 (Jul 23, 2011)

This would be great to have going and just use your scraps when you finish a pair of socks. You could watch it grow bigger and bigger over many years. That would be a lot of socks!


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

hi would anyone be able to tell me how to do this type of mitred square please?


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> No pattern here, just wanted to share these photos of a project which would surely drive me insane. Still, I'm a bit wistfully envious of anyone with enough patience and forbearance to undertake such a daunting project!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/misplacedpom/sets/72157623115124379/


The name is perfect. The blanket is wonderful, but the name is perfect.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Bless your heart,,,, it's title says it all. Cath


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

Joining isn't the issue; From the description, it's entrelac. There are an uncommon number of ends to be woven in, though.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

ria1 said:


> hi would anyone be able to tell me how to do this type of mitred square please?


It's been so long since I did it, I'd have to go back to the book when I get home to re-read the directions. Will try to remember to do that!
Susan


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

My grandmother made afghans similar to the one shown. She
never wasted anything. She had 17 children and made all clothing
blankets,quilts,sweaters,socks,hats,mittens,scarves and so on.
I learned to knit and do other things by working out of her reclaimed yarn and fabrics.


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

This actually got me to thinking. While I was in college in the early 60"s, I had lots of left over yarn and no money to buy more so I started and finished squares of 4 X 4 with all the different colors and all the different patterns that I could find in the college library. It did take me over a year to finish. Over the years it was used by many and moved even more and when my DD's went to college themselves I think that it walked away with them. Now I can look back and say that I was insane to finish college, working 3 jobs and doubling up on my courses and and oh yes I did have a social life, I think :roll: But it kept my fingers busy and it did use up all that yarn. Maybe I should start another one :mrgreen: Esther


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I made a vest for myself using that method. It was not hard and I have gotten many a complement on it. Edith


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

the size of the squares would drive me insane. I'd go for the #7 or 8 and worsted yarn; and pick up stitches and work 4 squares


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

hi msusanc (Susan) thank you for your reply,if you locate the instructions would you send me a PM please regards


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> No pattern here, just wanted to share these photos of a project which would surely drive me insane. Still, I'm a bit wistfully envious of anyone with enough patience and forbearance to undertake such a daunting project!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/misplacedpom/sets/72157623115124379/


I'm making one of these. I posted photos last week or so. It's a long term project, that's for sure. Mine is about 1/3 done and I've been working on it steadily since May.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

ria1 said:


> hi msusanc (Susan) thank you for your reply,if you locate the instructions would you send me a PM please regards


If you are looking for mitred square Blankie instructions, Google Shelley Kang's Blankie and you'll find it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> I would do this as an interlock sp? project. I am NOT sewing all those square together.


Did you read the blog posts? There is *NO* sewing together of _anything_! http://www.shellykang.com/all-about-the-blankie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ria1 said:


> hi would anyone be able to tell me how to do this type of mitred square please?


http://www.shellykang.com/all-about-the-blankie
Click on the Getting Started - how to knit your first square, and the directions are there.

The only things _I_ do differently are:
I use the crochet-hook cast-on. To learn it, search on YouTube; that's where I finally managed to learn it.
I only pick up stitches in the back loop of the selvedge 'chain' or the cast-on.
I work the double decrease as a centered one; i.e. slip to together as one, knit one, pass the two slipped stitches over the knit one. Pass them one-by-one or together - knitter's choice.

Have fun! Mitered squares are positively addictive!!


----------



## Rnlynnohio (Oct 3, 2011)

I would love to do something similar in worsted weight. Thanks for the link


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

What an awesome keepsake heirloom. And I thought I was crazy to make a queen size blanket. 
AnnB


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gasp!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

WestLAmum said:


> debdobalina said:
> 
> 
> > No pattern here, just wanted to share these photos of a project which would surely drive me insane. Still, I'm a bit wistfully envious of anyone with enough patience and forbearance to undertake such a daunting project!
> ...


wow beautiful!


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

ria1 said:


> hi would anyone be able to tell me how to do this type of mitred square please?


the way to do mitred quare is to cast on an uneven number of stitches for a small square about 13 
R1 you slip 1st stitch, knit to the centre three stitches slip 1 knit 2 tog pass the slipped stitch over knit to last stitch purl 1 
R2 slip 1st stitch knit to last stitch purl 1 
repeat the last 2 rows until you have only 1 stitch left pull yarn through

There is a very good book by Vivian Hoxbro called 'Knit to be square' I borrowed it from the library but in the end bought one from Amazon. It has patterns for hats, bags, scarves etc. 
At the moment I am making a jacket with large squares of 65 st that I have designed myself. still dream about how to do the sleeves as I haven't worked that out yet.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

ria1 said:


> hi would anyone be able to tell me how to do this type of mitred square please?


Here are basic instructions (change stitch count for larger Or smaller square, but use odd # sts)

Row 1: CO 25 sts
Row 2 (WS): k1tbl, k10, PM, sK2po*, k10, sl 1 st pw wyif
Row 3 & every WS row: k1tbl, k to last st, sl 1 pw wyif
Row4: k1tbl, k9, sK2po, k9, sl 1pw wyif
Row 6: k1tbl, k8, sK2po, k8, sl 1pw wyif

Continue in kind to row 22 (or until no more sts to k):
K1tbl, k0, sK2po, K0, sl 1 pw wyif
Row 24: sK2po, fasten off

* sK2po = sl 1 wyif, p2tog, pass slipped st over

Attach squares as you go, by picking up sts from previous square and then continue as above. Change colors in squares as desired. Have fun!

Susan


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I tried to edit my post but I guess I was too late.

Should have said CO different # of sts for different size, be sure to CO odd # of sts.

Susan

Oops, I see my edit did go through on my original post. Never Mind . . . .


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

Real quick, I understand most of the abbreviations but PM?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Actually, there's more than one way to work a mitered square. The odd-number cast-on leaves you with a decorative double decrease in the center, but you can also use an even number of cast-on stitches, and just do two consecutive k2tog at the center. I actually find that easier/less fiddly, since there is no need to remember to purl the center stitch - there being no center stitch anyway. The only tricky part is remembering which side the decreases are on.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fiddlerbird555 said:


> Real quick, I understand most of the abbreviations but PM?


*P*lace *M*arker


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

for a written tutorial try the Cast On spring 1999 issue called innovative patchwork by Irene York. it gives 3 mitered cornered works


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

fiddlerbird555 said:


> Real quick, I understand most of the abbreviations but PM?


Place Marker


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

This is beautiful. Gives me ideas for my baby yarn stash and left overs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## loribelle (Sep 16, 2011)

This is so beautiful. Love, love, love it!


----------

